# Trailer 2 for Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey



## Black Dragon (Sep 19, 2012)

There's a new trailer for The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey.

Check it out here:


----------



## Ireth (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw that one this morning, I've watched it at least four times since, and I'm going to watch it a lot more in the future. So much WIN. I need that movie. Now. XD


----------



## Mindfire (Sep 19, 2012)

I think this prequel has the very peculiar problem of looking like it might be better than the original films.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh wow, this should be good!


----------



## Dan Latham (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, if only I had a copper piece for every time I sat down to dinner and a troll fell on my head.


----------



## FireBird (Sep 22, 2012)

After seeing this trailer I'm so incredibly psyched for this film. Then again, many trailers have looked absolutely wonderful only for the movie to suck in the end. I'm glad they are making The Hobbit a much lighter film than LOTR. It matches the book well.


----------

